# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  manual isinfection

## nino42g

This is the avptool.
thank for all.

----------


## Aleksandra

Execute this script in avz or avptool:



```
begin
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveTypeAutoRun', 221);
ExecuteWizard('TSW', 3, 3, true);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Attach a new log to your new post.

----------


## nino42g

This is my report of Kaspersky virus removal tool.
Thanks.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Attach a new log to your new post.


but not OPEN A NEW THREAD!!!
The log seems to be clean. Any problem more?

----------

